
JSON Web Tokens vs. Session Cookies: In Practice - wheresvic1
https://ponyfoo.com/articles/json-web-tokens-vs-session-cookies
======
moasda
Using JWT in the context of a session based application looks very alluring at
first glance (easy scalability in combination with microservices etc.). But
JWT gets rather complicated when you have to ensure maximum one session per
user in business applications or you need a mechanism to revoke a JWT.

For a detailed discussion see
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18353874](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18353874)

